# 20 inches , nothing less...



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

So said the Big Tymers at the turn of the century. But anyhow it's what we bronzeback river kayaking fanatics chase year around. That mystical 20. Some among us make it look easy but for the masses it's a feat that is hard if not sometimes impossible feeling to reach. 
For the majority of 2017 SmbHooker and I have planned a kayaking trip to maybe the Mecca of moving smallie water - the famous New River. We planned a multi day trip for the last weekend in September. We would be eating hearty and camping along the way. 

It's one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen ...








The water was amazingly clear; you could easily see down 15 plus feet. The rock formations were absolutely astonishing under the water. Within 5 minutes of put in we were on fish. 

Many many rapids existed on our 15 mile journey on the river that flowed backwards. If the water was at spring levels it would have been downright scary. But at mild height the first major portage was down right gorgeous. 









We camped at the waterfall there the first evening. SMB had lost a pig before camp and unfortunately came down with a nasty illness. But there was no where to go. We were in a wilderness area and not able to get to the truck for at least two days. No choice but to rough it out and he did just that - proud of ya brother ! Too bad you couldn't really eat the bone in chops I cooked over the fire - they were quite good. 









The next morning things were looking up- I fished at sunrise hoping to catch a pig on topwater but no takers. After a few standard fish and biscuits and gravy it was off the races. The first real good stretch of water after camp brought current , depth and rocks. Smallmouth stomping grounds. 









Just down river from that pic the impossible happened. I made a long cast on the clear water next to a big rock out in current. I had a fish on but he ran toward me and came off. I cast again...

























Never seen a fish like it ! The mouth. The eyes. There was no doubt in my mind as I fought him in crystal water what I had. A beast. A 20 ! A Fish Ohio- from VA! Down in those parts they call it a citation ...

Fired up we continued on. Fish after fish was landed but size was lower than we wanted. It didn't matter to me. I had my PB. The elusive 20. What else was left but to camp and eat ???


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Eat we did ... how about a BBQ half chicken ?









Splendid scenery abounded ...









Fish at every turn ...









Water clear and cold ...









Autumn leaves just beginning to show...









And on the way out of the wilderness area what do we find in the middle of the mountains ? A shooting range - stopped , jumped out , fired some rounds at some targets , and hit the road. 









Exhausted. Hungry. Happy. 20 inch New River Smallie means only one thing left to due- catch one on the OHIO side


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Congrats !!!!! Those 20 inchers are elusive creatures. You should checkout NDYakangler on youtube he has in my opinion the best smallie yak fishing vids seems like every float he nails a 20 plus


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Trip was a success despite floating down uncharted waters throwing up over the side of my Coosa. It's good to camp with good friends. I couldn't of made it thru the trip without ML there helping out like he did the 1st night. I seriously wouldn't of refused a chopper evac. 

The scenery out there has to be experienced. Especially the water....so clear you could see like thru an aquarium. The potential out there for big river smallmouth is unmatched. 

Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well done guys..... bravo on the 20


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done and thanks for sharing your adventure, that place looks amazing and the food looked topnotch and ----Nice Fish !
Lotta time left to get that Ohio 20incher ml 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job fellas!!! Love the New River!!!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow just wow. Couple of quick questions if you don't mind. 

1. What were the depths of the fish caught?
2. What where the top bait choices?
3. Where did you start given that it is a several hour drive hopefully you won't be giving up a honey hole.
4. How Many total miles paddled.
5. How obvious was it when you need to get the hell out and walk the yaks around.
6. Would you recommend the G Loomis Bronze back over the IMG....

Again Wow.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ironically I sit here reading this with a old New river shirt on, I've rafted the upper Gulley plenty of times and been on the New but just for the scenery, it is truly Gods country. You guys have done what I've just been able to dream about, congrats! obtw I was told the New river is the second oldest river in the world, with the Nile being the oldest.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Sorry to hear about the sickness, but way to tough it out man.

I really enjoyed my trip out there and would love to get out in the fall. There's a chance that portage/rapids you took a picture of was one that we "floated" through at spring levels...kayaks made it ok, the canoe swamped and we lost all our drinking water. Had to hitch hike back to a campsite to get water.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

awesome report fellas, looks like a great time. Have done some trips in PA but have been wanting to kayak the New bad. Anymore info on the trip...did you guys use a livery or two trucks?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishing on credit said:


> Wow just wow. Couple of quick questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. What were the depths of the fish caught?
> 2. What where the top bait choices?
> ...


Thanks!
Fish were caught at varying depths but usually less than 6 ft I'd say. Some areas were no doubt 30 ft or more deep. 
Top bait were small craw imitations. Couple on Whopper Ploppers. 
Location ... somewhere in VA 
Total stretch we fished was a bit over 15 miles. 
We did a lot of research ahead of time. There are plenty of maps/info online on every single rapid and how to portage them. We also got some info from some locals which was hopeful. 
And the Bronzeback... what a rod ! Can't speak to the other model you mentioned but that BB is top notch. It's a 7.4 MF model and absolutely perfect for the finesse fishing I like to do. 

If you ever have a chance get out there- it's a gorgeous place !



DLarrick said:


> awesome report fellas, looks like a great time. Have done some trips in PA but have been wanting to kayak the New bad. Anymore info on the trip...did you guys use a livery or two trucks?


As noted above we did a ton of research beforehand and figured out as much as we could about the stretch. We did use an outfitter to move the truck for us - they moved it from put in to take out ahead of time for us which worked out awesome. Cost was $125 and worth every penny !!!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing guys......congrats on the 20”er....

Mike


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

$125 just for having the truck moved?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

9Left said:


> $125 just for having the truck moved?


Yep... and worth it !!!

Way back in a wilderness area - around 45 minutes one way for the outfitter about 1/2 on dirt roads. Don't blame em one bit for charging that price - I wouldn't do it for less myself.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

envy, looks like an awesome trip, did you run into any musky?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great time. Did you keep a tally on total number of fish caught? And what would you say is an average length of a smallmouth down there?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job! LOVE the thread title! You guys listen to da birdman the whole way home? Lol.....


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> envy, looks like an awesome trip, did you run into any musky?


No Musky encounters unfortunately!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job! LOVE the thread title! You guys listen to da birdman the whole way home? Lol.....


Hahaha! Not on way home - but one of the lures we were using was titled California Crawl- this of course called up memories of Pacs classic which we did in fact play while floating the river !



RiparianRanger said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. Did you keep a tally on total number of fish caught? And what would you say is an average length of a smallmouth down there?


No official tally just a pretty good estimate. Unfortunately with the low low water and crazy clear vis bigger fish were hard to come by. Average size was 12 inches or even a bit less. Of course none of that matters when you hit a 20


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> No official tally just a pretty good estimate. Unfortunately with the low low water and crazy clear vis bigger fish were hard to come by. Average size was 12 inches or even a bit less. Of course none of that matters when you hit a 20


True enough. I'd consider it not just a good trip, but a good life lived if I could truthfully claim to have caught a 20.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Great report guys and great photos!


----------

